# PM-949TV Ordered



## mgalusha (Sep 23, 2014)

Have not been on the forum much for the last few months, all my spare time has been spent building a friend some pretty serious loudspeakers. The upside of that is he paid me and that funds the purchase of a new mill. I've had an RF-45 clone for the last 9 years, while it's served well I've found in the last year that I really needed a larger machine. I was determined to get a "standard sized" mill. I posted the existing machine on Craigslist and much to my surprise I got a call first thing and he wanted it, no quibbles and he came by Saturday and picked it up. 

Today I gave the folks at PM a call and asked if they had any full size machines in stock since I was now without and I didn't really want to wait X number of months. Nicole said they might have one and said Matt would call in an hour or two. About an hour later he calls, I learn there is one left of the PM-949TV (I think I have it right), a Taiwanese variable speed machine. He offered what I felt was a great price on the machine with a power feed and an Easson 3 axis DRO. I opted to upgrade the DRO to the ES-12 with the graphical display, the price difference was small and I wanted no buyers remorse.  

Placed the order right then and Matt said it should ship in 2-3 days, woohoo! Now I need to get the phase converter I picked up last winter up and running and pull some wire but that should not be too bad. 

Photos to come of course, since we all know without them it never happened.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 23, 2014)

Good for you!

Looking forward to the 'arrival, un-crate, setup, first chips, review' thread.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice. Looking forward to the pictures.  

Bill


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice.  Congrats on the new mill.  It is the big brother to the PM935TV that I just received and I hope you are as happy with it as I am with my little machine.

I look forward to seeing pictures and hearing your opinions on it.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 23, 2014)

congrats, I think you have made an excellent machine.

I think Matt has a winner with this machine, and you were wise to get the DRO model.  I wouldn't want to go back to manual ops without a DRO (shudder).



mgalusha said:


> Now I need to get the phase converter I picked up last winter up and running and pull some wire but that should not be too bad.


Are you talking about a VFD, static phase converter, or rotary phase converter? 

A VFD gives you definite advantages, offset somewhat by the fact that you are getting the variable speed (TV) head, so already have pretty convenient speed control.


----------



## mgalusha (Sep 23, 2014)

It seems I misunderstood Matt on the phone, the invoice arrived and its a PM-949TS, so the step pulley version. That explains why I found the price so attractive and I'm totally cool with that.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## drs23 (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats big time mgalusha! I'm sure you'll dig your new machine. Like mentioned prior, no pics, it never happened. )

Oh, and a write up would appease the machinery greater powers. :biggrin:


----------



## mgalusha (Sep 23, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> congrats, I think you have made an excellent machine.
> 
> I think Matt has a winner with this machine, and you were wise to get the DRO model.  I wouldn't want to go back to manual ops without a DRO (shudder).
> 
> ...



I have a 7.5 HP rotary converter, a large old Delco motor and the control electronics. However since I was mistaken about it being variable speed it is tempting to pick up a vfd so I'm not moving belts quite so much. I really like having one on the lathe and there is already a 30A 240V drop where the mill is going, which would remove the need to run more wire. At present the rotary is sitting in my storage space, so a fair bit of work to get it up. Something to sleep on.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 24, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> ?.. since I was mistaken about it being variable speed it is tempting to pick up a vfd so I'm not moving belts quite so much.


Definitely do that.

 The combination vfd+TS is very attractive, as it gives you near the same variable speed capability without the extra complexity of a variable drive and the greater potential for material issues associated with it.  

silver linings and all that....


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*

I heard from the trucking broker yesterday, they are looking to have it here tomorrow. Of course that all depends on everything going right but I'm hopeful. For larger machines PM doesn't ship via Road Runner, they use a broker to find a trucker to haul the load and once loaded on the truck it stays there until arriving at the destination. I've arranged for a local machine delivery guy to receive it at his shop, take the crate off the trailer and get it out to my shop. I'm hoping to be there when the freight truck arrives to inspect, hopefully all is well but time will tell. I feel like a kid waiting to unwrap their gifts.
 :rubbinghands:





tmarks11 said:


> Definitely do that.
> 
> The combination vfd+TS is very attractive, as it gives you near the same variable speed capability without the extra complexity of a variable drive and the greater potential for material issues associated with it.
> 
> silver linings and all that....



As nice as having a VFD would be, I decided to just use the RPC for now since I already have it. I will have to wire it but that won't be too bad. Turns out my local Lowes is going to stop carrying 6-2 UF cable and I was able to pick up their remaining stock for $0.44/ft, that helps a bit.

I know how my weekend will be spent, providing all goes well and I receive the mill tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



mgalusha said:


> I heard from the trucking broker yesterday, they are looking to have it here tomorrow. Of course that all depends on everything going right but I'm hopeful. For larger machines PM doesn't ship via Road Runner, they use a broker to find a trucker to haul the load and once loaded on the truck it stays there until arriving at the destination. I've arranged for a local machine delivery guy to receive it at his shop, take the crate off the trailer and get it out to my shop. I'm hoping to be there when the freight truck arrives to inspect, hopefully all is well but time will tell. I feel like a kid waiting to unwrap their gifts.
> :rubbinghands:
> 
> 
> ...



Road Runner freight was used on mine.  They had the broker pick it up from QMT then hauled it all the way to Salt Lake City where it was offloaded and loaded onto a smaller box van with a lift gate.  Then the box van delivered to my home shop.  All my tracking was even done through Road Runner Freight with the exception of the day of delivery when it was sent via a local carrier.

Excited to see pictures of yours set up and running.


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



zmotorsports said:


> Road Runner freight was used on mine.  They had the broker pick it up from QMT then hauled it all the way to Salt Lake City where it was offloaded and loaded onto a smaller box van with a lift gate.  Then the box van delivered to my home shop.  All my tracking was even done through Road Runner Freight with the exception of the day of delivery when it was sent via a local carrier.



That is how the lathe was delivered, RR to a local depot and moved to a smaller van with a lift gate but Ray C and Nicole both mentioned the machine is too much for a lift gate, so they ship in a different fashion, resulting in the forthcoming shuffle.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



mgalusha said:


> That is how the lathe was delivered, RR to a local depot and moved to a smaller van with a lift gate but Ray C and Nicole both mentioned the machine is too much for a lift gate, so they ship in a different fashion, resulting in the forthcoming shuffle.



For some reason that is different information that I got.  Matt specifically told me the 935 is the largest mill they will ship via a liftgate service.  For a very, very brief moment I talked to Matt about a 949TV even though I knew it was well beyond not only the room I had to spare but also the budget and he informed me that the 949 is a full-size vertical mill and would NOT be deliverable via liftgate.  It would have to come via truck to shipping dock and then it was the owners responsibility to get it to its' final destination.  To be honest I already knew the 949 was too much for my budget and shop so that was the deciding factor to stick with the 935, because they could deliver it via liftgate right to my shop door.

Wonder why the different information?


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



zmotorsports said:


> For some reason that is different information that I got.  Matt specifically told me the 935 is the largest mill they will ship via a liftgate service.  For a very, very brief moment I talked to Matt about a 949TV even though I knew it was well beyond not only the room I had to spare but also the budget and he informed me that the 949 is a full-size vertical mill and would NOT be deliverable via liftgate.  It would have to come via truck to shipping dock and then it was the owners responsibility to get it to its' final destination.  To be honest I already knew the 949 was too much for my budget and shop so that was the deciding factor to stick with the 935, because they could deliver it via liftgate right to my shop door.
> 
> Wonder why the different information?



That is the same info, I may not have been clear. Since it's too big for the lift gate I am having it delivered to a guy who moves machines, he'll take it off the truck with a forklift and then move it to my shop. It's going to run about $500 for that but I really wanted a full size mill and and included the cost of having it moved from dock to shop in my calculations when deciding if it was feasible. I had a good paying side job this summer that paid for the bulk of this otherwise it wouldn't have happened, at least not for some time.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



mgalusha said:


> That is the same info, I may not have been clear. Since it's too big for the lift gate I am having it delivered to a guy who moves machines, he'll take it off the truck with a forklift and then move it to my shop. It's going to run about $500 for that but I really wanted a full size mill and and included the cost of having it moved from dock to shop in my calculations when deciding if it was feasible. I had a good paying side job this summer that paid for the bulk of this otherwise it wouldn't have happened, at least not for some time.




Nope it's not you.  It's me, I had two separate threads mixed up and was thinking you ordered a 935 until I looked at the thread title more clearly and realized that you indeed say you ordered the 949.  

Sorry for the confusion.  Like I said, I very briefly looked at the same mill you ordered but it was a little large and and outside my already stretched budget.

I am curious to see how you like it.  Please be sure to post up some pics and a review of the mill if you don't mind.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



zmotorsports said:


> Nope it's not you.  It's me, I had two separate threads mixed up and was thinking you ordered a 935 until I looked at the thread title more clearly and realized that you indeed say you ordered the 949.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.  Like I said, I very briefly looked at the same mill you ordered but it was a little large and and outside my already stretched budget.
> 
> I am curious to see how you like it.  Please be sure to post up some pics and a review of the mill if you don't mind.




Question...

Is this 949 a Taiwanese machine, and is it the same size category as a full sized Bridgeport?  
THX


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes the PM949 is a fullsize BP clone.


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 3, 2014)

This one is Taiwanese, that is the T in the TS designation, the S being step pulley. While a TV would have been nice I opted for what Matt had in stock. He said "it's a very high end machine" and that if set next to a brand new BP that I wouldn't be dissappointed. I hope his assessment is accurate. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



zmotorsports said:


> Nope it's not you.  It's me, I had two separate threads mixed up and was thinking you ordered a 935 until I looked at the thread title more clearly and realized that you indeed say you ordered the 949.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.  Like I said, I very briefly looked at the same mill you ordered but it was a little large and and outside my already stretched budget.
> 
> I am curious to see how you like it.  Please be sure to post up some pics and a review of the mill if you don't mind.



No worries, I know the feeling all too well. Plenty of pics and I may do a video tour and review, I liked the one you did on your lathe.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 3, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> This one is Taiwanese, that is the T in the TS designation, the S being step pulley. While a TV would have been nice I opted for what Matt had in stock. He said "it's a very high end machine" and that if set next to a brand new BP that I wouldn't be dissappointed. I hope his assessment is accurate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk



Thanks for correcting me.  I remember now the nomenclature as Matt explained it to me but had a brain fart.  I also remember Matt telling me that it is the exact same head as on the PM935TV, just that the 935 is a smaller body.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: PM-949TS Ordered*



mgalusha said:


> No worries, I know the feeling all too well. Plenty of pics and I may do a video tour and review, I liked the one you did on your lathe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk



Cool, looking forward to it. 

I did a video review on my PM935TV about a week or so ago, I just haven't had time to edit and post it to my channel.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 3, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks for correcting me.  I remember now the nomenclature as Matt explained it to me but had a brain fart.  I also remember Matt telling me that it is the exact same head as on the PM935TV, just that the 935 is a smaller body.



That sounds like a good deal... the larger head on a smaller table.  

Is your 935 considered a 2/3 or a 3/4 Bridgeport?  

Reason I am asking... in the back of my mind, I have this idea of finding an old Bridgie and doing a rebuild.


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 3, 2014)

It's off the truck and should be here this afternoon. I'm giddy with anticipation. ;-) 













Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 3, 2014)

GA said:


> That sounds like a good deal... the larger head on a smaller table.
> 
> Is your 935 considered a 2/3 or a 3/4 Bridgeport?
> 
> Reason I am asking... in the back of my mind, I have this idea of finding an old Bridgie and doing a rebuild.




Not sure what it is exactly.  Matt referred to it as a 2/3 size when I first was researching.

By the way, it is hard to see yours with all that plastic on it.  Why is it still covered up?  What's taking so long?:bitingnails:


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 3, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Not sure what it is exactly.  Matt referred to it as a 2/3 size when I first was researching.



It is a 55% (by weight)...
It is a 71% (by width)... 
It is a 91% (by height)...
It is 2/3 (by volume)...

The "2/3" or "3/4" nomenclature is used interchageably to describe any bridgeport-like machine that is smaller than the original, although I have normally heard it used in reference to the 8x30 class of machines... which are significantly smaller than the PM935TS/TV.  I think the 935TS/TV is really best just called a"bridgeport".  It should be just as capable, and has all the same features.


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty much cleaned up. I connected the DRO just to make sure it worked, which it did. I have to route all the cables and make them all neat. I have some real incentive now to get the RPC wired up and everything connected. I also have to install the leveling feet, I didn't see them in the toolbox while the machine moving crew was here or I would have done so then. Should not be too bad though. If anyone in the Denver area needs a mill moved, these guys have an very slick set up. So slick he asked I not take pictures of it as he has a patent application for it. Suffice to say, it took less than 10 minutes to get it off the trailer and into my shop. 

In terms of quality, smooth is the operative word, at least the table and controls. .002 backlash on the X, .004 on the Y. Very smooth feel to the controls. There are few small flaws but in comparison the my Chinese `45 clone it replaced, in a different world in terms of fit and finish. 


A few photos to show it did happen.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 3, 2014)

You're going to love that machine! 

When will the chips fly?


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks great. 

At least yours arrived in the "vertical" position.:lmao:


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 3, 2014)

looks beautiful, bet you are stoked.  Always a worry that your 2600# machine will make it all the way to your house without unnecessary dings (sorry motor!).


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 3, 2014)

drs23 said:


> You're going to love that machine!
> 
> When will the chips fly?



Maybe this weekend, assuming I can get the RPC wired up and everything works correctly. I have all the materials here, so hopefully that will go well and fairly quickly. Straight run from the main breaker panel to my mechanical room where the RPC will live and one corner to the machine, so putting up the conduit should be easy and pulling the wire isn't bad, I have a 50ft fish tape, which is more than enough. 



zmotorsports said:


> Looks great.
> 
> At least yours arrived in the "vertical" position.:lmao:



Yep but the mover said the driver didn't have the pallet strapped down in the semi, so it could have slid around. With the knee all the way down and the head inverted at least the CG was fairly low and it didn't tip over. I need to go look at your thread about the drive pin in the spindle, I've tried both a collet and my drill chuck and neither fit into the spindle, the pin seems a wee bit too large or sticks in too far. I don't have an adjustable pin spanner so I've got to either find someone local that sells them, maybe NAPA or another auto parts store, or cut up some AL plate and make one. I could order a proper one but that means I have to stare at the damn thing all weekend, and I certainly don't want to do that.


----------



## mgalusha (Oct 19, 2014)

I was tied up all last week through the weekend but I finished wiring up my ancient (perhaps 1952) RPC motor, control box, 3 phase panel etc yesterday and I'm delighted to say the new machine is a joy to use. I decided that the vise needed dedicated t-nuts and that seemed like a good and quick project to start with. I borrowed zmotorsports idea and made a couple of thick washers as well, the are .1 but I may make another set that are .150 or .200.

 http://youtu.be/36pmGr0N_Fc













Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks great.  Glad to see you got her up and running.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 21, 2014)

Mike, I just stumbled across your youtube channel and watched your videos on your PM-1440 review as well as the carriage stop modification on your milling machine.

Great looking equipment and work area.  I enjoyed watching them.

Congrats on your machinery, they are very nice.


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Mike. I still need to do a quick video on the mill but so far have just been using it vs making videos. I did get a quill DRO installed a couple of weeks ago and finished up a vise stop last night.

I am taking the days off between Christmas and new years, hope to spend a good portion tinkering in the shop, perhaps make a video review of the mill. A friend has offered a 12" rotary table, larger than I really want or need but on what is effectively permanent loan, hard to say no to, hoping to pick that up this week some time as well. 


Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Thanks Mike. I still need to do a quick video on the mill but so far have just been using it vs making videos. I did get a quill DRO installed a couple of weeks ago and finished up a vise stop last night.
> 
> I am taking the days off between Christmas and new years, hope to spend a good portion tinkering in the shop, perhaps make a video review of the mill. A friend has offered a 12" rotary table, larger than I really want or need but on what is effectively permanent loan, hard to say no to, hoping to pick that up this week some time as well.
> 
> ...



Awesome. I look forward to seeing the videos.  I posted up a couple over the weekend after some work on the mill.  They sure are a sweet mill aren't they?


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 22, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Awesome. I look forward to seeing the videos.  I posted up a couple over the weekend after some work on the mill.  They sure are a sweet mill aren't they?



I am very happy with the machine. I visited a buddy a few weeks ago and didn't realize the machine was actually quite a bit larger than his BP. I figured being a near exact clone they would be the same size but it's noticeably larger. His is fairly old, so likely a 36" table. OOTH, I am still envious of his Clausing/Kondia CNC mill, I think it's 25 years old but it's a nice machine.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> I am very happy with the machine. I visited a buddy a few weeks ago and didn't realize the machine was actually quite a bit larger than his BP. I figured being a near exact clone they would be the same size but it's noticeably larger. His is fairly old, so likely a 36" table. OOTH, I am still envious of his Clausing/Kondia CNC mill, I think it's 25 years old but it's a nice machine.




That is exactly why I couldn't even consider a full-size BP or clone, size.  The little 2/3 body PM-935TV that I purchases is absolutely perfect for what I do yet it has the full-size, full-featured head of the BP.  Same head as your 949 with the exception that mine is the vari-speed design.

Wish I would have had the room for a full-size machine but the cost of a new house and shop were definitely out of the question.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike, I noticed in one of your videos that it appears you have a power drawbar on you milling machine.  What design or style are you using?  Did you fabricate it or purchase one?  

Sorry if you have addressed this previously, I looked before asking but could not find anything.  If you have any pictures, I would like to check them out.

Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 22, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Mike, I noticed in one of your videos that it appears you have a power drawbar on you milling machine.  What design or style are you using?  Did you fabricate it or purchase one?
> 
> Sorry if you have addressed this previously, I looked before asking but could not find anything.  If you have any pictures, I would like to check them out.
> 
> ...



Ha. No, I don't actually. I have a Milwaukee cordless impact driver I keep on the shelf next to the mill with the proper socket on it. I would not have considered this but noticed some of the power draw bar builds use a butterfly style impact gun, I thought why not try what I already have. Seems to work well and it's plenty quick compared to using a wrench. Orange Depot had a sale last year that include a drill, the impact driver and three LiPo batteries for something like $200. I have a hard time passing up a good deal and they have proven to be quite good thus far. 

Mike


----------



## johnwell (Dec 22, 2014)

Did I ever mention I have a mill too?...........................A genuine Littlemachineshop 3960!

................and then you see these kind of machines....

Back in Kindergarten I guess...)
And here I was...thinking that I was past envy at my age...


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 22, 2014)

It's all good, I had a Lathemaster RF45 clone for 9 years before jumping into the deep end. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 22, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Ha. No, I don't actually. I have a Milwaukee cordless impact driver I keep on the shelf next to the mill with the proper socket on it. I would not have considered this but noticed some of the power draw bar builds use a butterfly style impact gun, I thought why not try what I already have. Seems to work well and it's plenty quick compared to using a wrench. Orange Depot had a sale last year that include a drill, the impact driver and three LiPo batteries for something like $200. I have a hard time passing up a good deal and they have proven to be quite good thus far.
> 
> Mike



That is what I fabricated mine out of, a 3/8" butterfly and a 1" stroke pneumatic cylinder on some O1 drill rod with springs.  Works awesome, glad I didn't wait any longer to build it.  It really is a huge time saver and very convenient.


----------

